# Help needed finding float switch compatible pump



## monkeyhand (Sep 21, 2012)

Hello,

I'm creating an art project that will recycle water from a catch basin back into a reservoir which will drip really slowly back into a tank. I don't know anything about pumps but have looked at different float switches which you some how wire into a pump (not sure if most pumps have standard connectors to do this as all the float switches I've viewed are just a pair of wires attached to the trigger mechanism). The local pet store wasn't any help so I am turning to the internet experts. What pump would you suggest I use where I can wire in a float switch to trigger on the pump when the catch basin reaches the desired depth? The pump can be really low volume since I plan on the drip to be really slow. If you know of an easy to use drip spout that would be great too, and suggestions on a cheap but durable float trigger is welcome also.

thanks,
David


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

electric float switches are available from reverse osmosis manufacturers.BRS has one that hooks to non electic float switch (aquatech 8800 psw).


----------



## monkeyhand (Sep 21, 2012)

that seems a little expensive for my application, I'm not doing anything that will have any living materials involved, really its just water dripping on rocks and when the catch basin fills I need the pump to drain and replenish the drip reservoir, thanks for your suggestion


----------

